# What is the Best .32 Auto Ammo for Self defense?



## kataklysmic

I recently picked up a Keltec P32 to carry on my person. Obviously I am not packing a whole lot of punch with this mouse gun, and am interested in maximizing my stopping power. Can anyone suggest what the best/most powerful type of ammo I could purchase for this would be?


----------



## darkgael

The most important thing, even before ammo, is learning to shoot that little gun straight. Maybe you know that but I feel better saying it.
My vote for best ammo is the factory ball ammo, 71gr. FMJ.
I have a Beretta Tomcat. After I got it some years ago, I went a did a "wet newspaper" test at three and seven yards with a variety of ammo - ball, Glasers, and a variety of the 60 gr. HP rounds. NONE of the HP rounds expanded. The Glaser worked ....but I have my doubts about that round in such a small bullet. The FMJs worked flawlessly and with the best penetration. 
I have not tested Federals Hydra-shok.
Pete


----------



## cwoparson

Fiocchi 60-gr JHPs, Speer Gold Dot 60-gr JHP, and Cor-Bon 60-gr HP, in that order in my opinion. The first two in gel tests penetrated 13 plus inches and the Cor-Bon penetrated 8.2 inches. All three expanded to just over .420 in. A fourth option is the Winchester Silvertips which are about on par with the Cor-Bons.

The FMJ will indeed penetrate more but at the cost of just a small hole that closes up behind itself. Personally I want something that tears up tissue even if it is shallower. Besides the 32 ACP is a up close and personal weapon. If your not close enough to simply point it at the guys head and neck and hit him there, then you're far enough from him to run to safety which should be the first choice if that option exists. Unless of course he is also armed and shooting. I've also heard the complaint about rimlock in the Kel-Tec 32 but I've never experienced it in mine.

Here is some info using the Kel-Tec 32 ACP that may help you decide. http://www.goldenloki.com/ammo/gel/32acp/gel32acp.htm It's a personal choice you'll have to decide as to which theory, deeper penetration small wound channel or shallower penetration larger wound channel that you want to trust your life with.


----------



## mrb

My honest opinion is what ever functions in the gun all the time, I have seen way too many .32's that are picky about what they will cycle and what will not, so that being said, again the one that cycles and groups the best, the .32 will kill, but its still a small caliber, low on energy so its more important to hit where you are aiming at!! and what will give you second-3rd-4th etc.!! chance to do what needs doing!


----------



## dakotashooter2

> The most important thing, even before ammo, is learning to shoot


 (and throw)


> that little gun straight


. :wink:


----------



## darkgael

" I have seen way too many .32's that are picky about what they will cycle and what will not..."
Yep. The only FsTF that I have ever had with the Beretta Tomcat have been with the 60gr. HP ammo. The FMJ stuff has always worked.
Pete


----------



## Burly1

(If they make it), I would vote for the Federal Personal Defense Ammo. Really good stuff in 9mm and .380. But....if needed, a double-tap to the center of the torso from oh.....say....an inch, with hardball, will discourage most gremlins right away! 
The most important thing is to have a gun, and know how to get it into action quickly!
Burl


----------



## grymph

Buffalo bore has the only .32 acp+p ammo I've ever heard of to date. It is a hard cast bullet with a flat nose. And i like what flat nose does compared to round nose, and i think that hollow points have to be at magnum high velocity speeds to consistently work as designed. Buffalo bore loads em pretty hot, plus they are an american company. If Buffalo didnt exist I would have to tell you that only the europeans make good .32 cartridges (Fiochi, selleir and bellot ect..). But only because americans are all about the big bore bullets, except for Buffalo bore. Everything they make is as heavy and fast as they can get it.

.32 ACP +P Ammo - 75 gr. Hardcast F.N. (1150fps/ M.E. 220 ft. lbs.)

http://www.buffalobore.com

http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l= ... tail&p=132


----------

